# P90x



## Bullgrit (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone here doing or done the P90X workout system?

I'm on day 62, and I'm absolutely loving it. I'm seeing results, and I'm feeling results.

Anyone else?

Bullgrit


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 23, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## Bullgrit (Apr 23, 2010)

> Pics or it didn't happen?



 Pics may come after it has finished happening. 28 days to go.

Bullgrit


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 23, 2010)

I know one of the guys on the informercial.

I have a bunch of friends who like it. I'm not sure I could do it.


----------



## jcayer (Apr 23, 2010)

I've finished 2 rounds of P90x, it is an awesome workout.  I am relatively happy with the results, but since I failed to follow the diet, I didn't drop a lot of weight.  I did move a lot of it around.

I hurt my shoulder at the start of round 3, so I switched over to Insanity.  Not nearly as well rounded as P90x, but still a great sweat.  I have a blog for Insanity here:  Josh's Fitness Blog if anyone is interested.

Both products provide great workouts and I would recommend them in a second.


----------



## Bullgrit (Apr 23, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know one of the guys on the informercial.



Which guy? But I'm not real familiar with the infomercial -- I've only seen maybe 5 minutes total of it (not all at one time). I'm familiar with the guys and girls in the videos themselves very well 



			
				jcayer said:
			
		

> I've finished 2 rounds of P90x, it is an awesome workout. I am relatively happy with the results, but since I failed to follow the diet, I didn't drop a lot of weight. I did move a lot of it around.



Two rounds, that's impressive. I'll probably just go into "maintain mode" after my first round to get where I want to be. 6 days a week, 1.5 hours a day is just too much for me to keep up forever. I think I can do 3-4 days a week regularly.

I'm following the diet mostly -- I fall off the wagon at least once a week. I'm loosing some weight, (12# so far), but I wasn't real fat to begin with -- mostly just softer than I wanted to be. 

If my weight loss keeps at the same rate, I might loose up to 20# by 90 days. That'll make me pretty lean. I'm doing this regiment for fitness, but I'm not unhappy with any weight loss.

Bullgrit


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used it for awhile now. I've modified it to run almost year round, by combining it with _Insanity_, one other work out system for flexibility, the PT and athletic training I developed myself over the years, and the set of weight lifting and strength programs I've gotten from others or developed myself.

Since I've had my back broken and one knee shattered I sometimes have to modify certain exercises, or skip them for others. That's another thing I like about the program, it is easy to modify exercises. It's very versatile and flexible.

I think the program very effective, I like it a lot, and I think the principles upon which it is based are very interesting and sound. My results have been, and are, good.

I didn't use the diet, but one of my own. But I didn't think the diet was bad.

When I have little time for exercise I instead substitute the _10 Minute Trainer_ by the same guy. 
I like that too. It's very convenient.

I think those are very good workout products.
He did a good job. It's the best commercial program I've ever seen or used.

*P.S.:* By the way I wanted to mention this also, as a little sidenote. My youngest daughter had asthma from an early age. She used to have very violent coughing attacks, with accompanying tachycardia.

Rather than go the traditional medicine route I did a lot of research and eventually ended up following Teddy Roosevelt's program for curing asthma. in addition we changed her diet, got her to play sports (Roosevelt), had her take up distance running (when I was a kid I ran distance), got rid of all processed sugars and sodas, got her outside and into the air and sun a lot more often (Roosevelt), etc, etc.

But my kids also often follow along with me during _P90X_ or _10 Minute Trainer _(if we're short on time). Now all of the things we did concerning treating her asthma were important and necessary. They all eventually helped, and now the only time she ever suffers an attack is in the height of winter, and even then her attacks are light and very mild by comparison. 

But in my opinion I also credit P90X as being very helpful in suppressing her asthma, as well as strengthening her body and improving up her respiratory function. Dramatically even, I'd say.

I suspect this is because of the emphasis on almost continual movement as well as the heavy aerobic load it demands.
It took her a lot longer at first to build up to the exercises than we did, but once she began to strengthen, her improvement was rapid and for her age she can keep up with us throughout entire routines now.

I think that much improved cardio-respiratory function is a side benefit of the way the program works. More so perhaps than with other programs.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Which guy? But I'm not real familiar with the infomercial -- I've only seen maybe 5 minutes total of it (not all at one time). I'm familiar with the guys and girls in the videos themselves very well



Well, I don't know if he's in any of the actual videos, but I think he puts on a class in the Houston area. This is him: http://www.beachbody.com/text/products/programs/p90x/popup/ss/doruki.html


----------



## Bullgrit (Apr 24, 2010)

> This is him: Beachbody Fitness, Nutrition, Diet and Weight Loss Products and Videos



Oh yeah. I saw his pics and video online when I was researching the program before buying. He's mighty lean.

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Apr 25, 2010)

Someone commented on how they'd go into maintenance mode after the first round.  That's up to you, but I saw some substantial improvements the second time around.  It certainly helped that my brother and I did it at the same time.  We didn't work out together, but shared our daily results and really pushed hard.

One of the really great things about P90x is Tony continually tells you to write it down.  The next time you do the workout, you look at that number and think...one more this time.  And if you push, you can make that one more and show improvement almost every workout.

There is a guy on the infomercial who finished his 5th time and called it P-lifetime-X.  I have to say, there is no reason that can't be the case.  The 1.25-1.5 hours a day is a tough commitment, so you need to work it into your life.  I do mine first thing in the morning and that means getting up between 4:30 and 5:00.  As an aside, I mentioned I'm doing Insanity right now, the first round of those videos is....40 minutes a day, a nice change.


----------



## Bullgrit (Apr 26, 2010)

jcayer said:
			
		

> Someone commented on how they'd go into maintenance mode after the first round. That's up to you, but I saw some substantial improvements the second time around.



That's me. My daily schedule just can't support 1.5 hours a day for 6 days a week over an extended period. I'm squeezing in my workouts as it is, at the cost of squeezing out other stuff I want/need to do. 

I had to give up game nights with my friends during this 90 day regimen. 

I think I can manage 3-4 days a week for the rest of my life, though. So this first round can get me where I want to be, and the maintenance can keep me there.



> I do mine first thing in the morning and that means getting up between 4:30 and 5:00.



I do my workouts in the evening after the kids are in bed.

Bullgrit


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 26, 2010)

> The 1.25-1.5 hours a day is a tough commitment, so you need to work it into your life.






> That's me. My daily schedule just can't support 1.5 hours a day for 6 days a week over an extended period. I'm squeezing in my workouts as it is, at the cost of squeezing out other stuff I want/need to do.




I agree with you both.
That's why I modified the program and combined it with other things. On some days I can afford the time for _P90X_ as it normally is, sometimes I only have time to hit a baseball or play some soccer or lift weights, and sometimes I can only do the 10 Minute Trainer. 

It just depends on the other things I have to accomplish. It's an excellent program but very time intensive when you also consider recuperation time. So i just mixed it with other things and modified it so that I can afford to run it without eating into my other activities.


----------



## Bullgrit (May 28, 2010)

> Pics or it didn't happen?



Pics: Total Bullgrit

My results are not as impressive as the "poster grads," because I really flubbed up the diet many times through the regimen.

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (May 28, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the P90x Graduate club.  I've done 2 rounds and just finished my first round of Insanity...I'll be going back to P90x. 

Don't even consider beating yourself up about the diet.  Weightloss is 90% diet.  If you finished, which not everyone does, you are in far better shape than most people out there.  I've been working out like a madman for 8 months, and I'm not close to a 6 pack.  You need to follow that diet to a T.  which is extremely hard.

Stand up tall and proud.  Now go start another round.
I'd be remiss if I didn't mention my Fitness Blog, in case, anyone wants to follow a round of P90x.


----------



## Evilusion (May 28, 2010)

Congrats Bullgrit. I finished my first round about 6 weeks ago. Going for round 2 starting on monday. The diet is the hardest part. P90X is a fun program(well except for the yoga). 

Evilusion


----------



## Bullgrit (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's good to see there are guys who reject the stereotype of the fat/skinny, out of shape gamer geek. 

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (May 30, 2010)

Evilusion,
    I can tell you I didn't start to appreciate yoga until my second time through.  It's hard, I admit that, but something P90x does that no other workout program does is work on all three parts of Fitness.  Strength and Cardio being what most people concentrate on.  But flexibility is the third component, usually ignored, but as I age, all the more critical.
    I will agree, that it is too darn long.  1.5 hours is just hard to fit in, especially since I go it first thing in the morning before work. 
    Good luck on round 2.
josh


----------



## Joker (May 30, 2010)

The thing about weight-loss is that it's generally a change in life-style.  A change in diet is only useful if it's maintained.

This P90x program sounds pretty good.

I follow the Warrior Workout and diet as dictated by Ross Enamait.  It means a high carb/high protein/low fat and sugar diet combined with intense and aerobic exercise.
It was tough at first but after two weeks I felt my body getting stronger.
Recommended if you do any kind of martial arts or other sports which require explosive power.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 1, 2010)

Evilusion said:
			
		

> P90X is a fun program(well except for the yoga).





			
				jcayer said:
			
		

> I can tell you I didn't start to appreciate yoga until my second time through. It's hard, I admit that, but something P90x does that no other workout program does is work on all three parts of Fitness. Strength and Cardio being what most people concentrate on. But flexibility is the third component, usually ignored, but as I age, all the more critical.
> I will agree, that it is too darn long. 1.5 hours is just hard to fit in, especially since I go it first thing in the morning before work.



The Yoga part was my least favorite, too -- I came to actively dislike it.

For me, it was a combination of repetitive, repetitive, repetitive movements over so long a time, and how the movements often turned me away from facing the TV so I couldn't see what I was supposed to be doing. The facing issue is what finally made me substitute a Core Synergistics or Cardio X workout in place of the Yoga X.

I'd start in a position to see the TV screen, and after a few twists and turns, I'd be facing away from the TV. I'd have to come out of the balancing stance to look back at the TV to see the next movement. Then at a good break point, I'd adjust my position in front of the TV so that twisting wouldn't take my eyes away from the TV, but then the new exercise would have me twisting in the opposite direction. It got frustrating.

The actual yoga wasn't bad -- I liked the idea of building my flexibility. But the repetitiveness, the not being able to see the TV instruction half the time, and the 1.5 hours of it all just worked to kill the whole "relaxation" mood yoga seems to be built on.

Bullgrit


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 1, 2010)

Joker said:
			
		

> Warrior Workout . . .
> It was tough at first but after two weeks I felt my body getting stronger.



That is a wonderful feeling, isn't it. The intensity of these regimens makes it a hard first hurdle, but man, when you can actually feel your body improving in just a couple of weeks, that's way cool.

Bullgrit


----------



## Jack7 (Jun 1, 2010)

> Thanks guys. It's good to see there are guys who reject the stereotype of the fat/skinny, out of shape gamer geek.




For me personally, I've never believed in the dichotomy between intelligence and athleticism. To me an intelligent man oughtta make a good athlete cause he should naturally be able to easily master and exploit the mental aspects of physical training, making training more efficient. And a strong and athlete man should, because of the discipline he employs in training his body, be able to apply the same discipline towards improving his mind. To me it's like saying that because a man is a good artist he cannot be good at sports, or because he is a man of the cloth he cannot be a brilliant scientist.

In other words intelligence and strength, and art and science and religion, are not mutually exclusive, but complimentary and mutually exploitable.

I've always thought the Renaissance Man/Rhodes Scholar was a far better objective to shoot for than the idea of being exclusively or merely a Geek or a Jock, or an Artist, or a Scientist. It need not be Either/Or. You can be all of these things, and more, and if not all at the same time (because of time or other limitations), at least all of them at some point in your life, if you only wish and are willing to work to do so.

I had a somewhat strange relationship with the Yoga part of the program as well. As a kid (a teenager) I studied Yoga under a Yogin from Thailand. He taught me Raja Yoga (meditative yoga) and the asanas - or positions - as meditative stances. So I would undertake stances and stand or sit or lie in them for a long time, sometimes an hour or more. In other words I learned Hatha Yoga primarily as a series of static positions to strengthen and discipline the body (unmoving) in order to support meditation. It was just a support system for Raja yoga.

So it was kinda strange to do Yoga in the way P90X required, which was sorta like light speed compared to how I had been trained. If I did the Surya Namaskar in under five minutes, my Yogin would have said, "slow-down boy, it's not a race. It's control of the body and mind." So P90X yoga took some real getting used to, and because of my previous injuries, doing Hatha yoga that fast and in that way, well, it was a hard part of the program for me in that sense. I now like the Yoga part, and see the body flexibility advantages, but it still feels kinda alien to me. And I see BG's point about how hard it is to keep up with.

BG, I thought you also had a good point on one of your blogs about the improvements to posture. That was a good observation.


----------



## jcayer (Jun 1, 2010)

Whatever your feelings are about the yoga workout, P90x is a great program.  

The combination of strength, cardio, and stretch make it very well rounded and maintainable...after having just finished Insanity...not maintainable, too hard on the body.

I encourage anyone interested in getting fit to try it, even without the diet, you'll likely be in much better shape than you've ever been before.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 1, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> But the repetitiveness, the not being able to see the TV instruction half the time, and the 1.5 hours of it all just worked to kill the whole "relaxation" mood yoga seems to be built on.




My wife isn't doing the whole P90X thing, but is trying some of the workouts...

As for repetitiveness - that seems common throughout the whole P90x series.  She did the yoga workout this morning, and what she described sounds like doing maybe a dozen sun salutation - that's pretty normal yoga.

And having the thing move you around so you don't keep the same facing throughout is fairly common in yoga as well - vinyasa concentrates on flow from position to position, and that may mean you don't always get to face a particular direction that you want for every single position.

I'm thinking of trying the yoga workout myself, and I'll see if I agree with her.


----------



## Evilusion (Jun 1, 2010)

Yea as far as the yoga being repetitive that just killed it for me. Yes I know it will help with flexability, but damn I agree with Bullgrit to much repetition.

Going to start round 2 today. More than likely will sub either core or cardio for the yoga. I really need to considrate on those areas more right now.

As far as the diet part goes. I have mostly skipped it. I used it as a guide to what I should be eating. That has helped a lot.

Evilusion


----------



## jcayer (Jun 2, 2010)

I started round 3 today.  Follow along at Josh's Fitness Blog

I'm using google docs to keep all my stats, so you'll be able to follow along if you're interested.  My brother and I do this and work against each other.  We made huge gains knowing what the other did...and having to top it.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 2, 2010)

You guys who are going through another round(s): Are you looking for mass or lean or just fit? Are you trying to build big muscles, trying to lean down the fat, or just to get really, really fit?

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Jun 3, 2010)

That's an interesting question.  Yes, I would like to lean down some.  I'm built like an ox, but at 6-3 and 250 lbs, the six pack is still stashed in the fridge.

That being said, I've always been fairly athletic.  I was heavy into the gym for years, even teaching classes for a couple years.  Then married, settled down, kids, etc.  No time for the gym...as it is, I workout at 4:45 or 5:00am.

For me, P90x is more about just making sure I get a good workout in everyday...or just about everyday.  Tony says age is just a number, and now that I'm 37, I'm starting to see that.  Some people my age I know have slowed down, or are starting to.  They're using the I'm getting to old to do that excuse.  I see no reason for that and P90x helps me to prevent it from happening.

Finally, I'm starting to understand and respect the third leg of fitness...stretching.  I've never been limber, but for the first time in memory, I can touch my toes.  I know you guys hate yoga, but as I age, I see the benefits of that and X-Stretch more and more.


----------



## jcayer (Jun 3, 2010)

There is one more reason.  My younger brother started up a third round as well.  He's more athletic than I am, but I do love beating him in push up count every week...It's something for us to have in common and as sappy as it sounds, it's just one more thing for us to talk about together, outside of D&D.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 23, 2010)

I did 4 weeks of maintenance after completing P90X, and lost a few more pounds, (23 total). Then I picked up another round of the full regimen for 5 weeks, and lost just one more pound during only the first week, (24 total). I'm right on the cusp of showing six-pack abs, but after 4 weeks of no weight loss or visible change, I think I've plateaued.

I'm considering going into Insanity, now. I have to do something to get out of this pattern that my body has apparently completely adapted to.

I just watched a kid (17?) on YouTube do the fit test for Insanity, and I'm thinking, "Oh my God! I'm 4-freakin'-3 years old, will this kill me?"

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Jul 23, 2010)

If it doesn't kill you, it will make you stronger.

Insanity is a different beast.  I will tell you, don't be afraid of it.  And most importantly, realize the first 10 minutes are a warmup....you don't have to go as fast as he does.

To be honest, the first month isn't terrible.  The videos are only 40 minutes...you'll work your ass off, but it isn't impossible.  They go up to an hour for the second month....you'll do push ups almost everyday.

My biggest complaint is there is very little diversity between the videos...they're all very similar, so it does get boring.


----------



## Matchstick (Jul 23, 2010)

jcayer said:


> Whatever your feelings are about the yoga workout, P90x is a great program.
> 
> The combination of strength, cardio, and stretch make it very well rounded and maintainable...after having just finished Insanity...not maintainable, too hard on the body.
> 
> I encourage anyone interested in getting fit to try it, even without the diet, you'll likely be in much better shape than you've ever been before.




I've recently dropped about 50 pounds and now that I feel I have better dietary habits I'd like to work on strength and overall body fitness.  I've seen P90x, and even saw this thread earlier before it dropped off, but I'm worried that my current level of fitness (which is low I think) won't work to even start.  I'm also concerned about my joints.  Is P90x really hard on the joints?

I might be able to get myself up in the mornings to do the workout.  I think it would have to be the mornings though.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 23, 2010)

Matchstick said:
			
		

> I'm worried that my current level of fitness (which is low I think) won't work to even start. I'm also concerned about my joints. Is P90x really hard on the joints?



First: Not to come across as melodramatic, but P90X isn't about getting just fit -- it's about getting like super fit. Really, it is extreme.

But, one of the good things about it is that many of the workouts aren't undoable at a low-level of beginning fitness. You might only be able to do 6 reps of the exercise, while the people on TV are doing 25. I'd suggest doing the fit test before investing, if you have any doubts:
http://www.beachbody.com/text/products/programs/p90x/p90xFitTest.pdf

Here's how I did with my beginning fit test:
Total Bullgrit
Note there were a couple of the tests I didn't "pass" before I began the program.

But but, there are some exercises that can be hard on the joints. Plyometrics (jump training) comes to mind. *I am not a doctor,* but I think unless you have some kind of damage/injury to your joints, you should be ok with the exercises if you do them properly.

I wouldn't suggest P90X unless you are interested in going into something hardcore. If you aren't willing to push yourself, and keep it up for weeks on end, it's a waste. I've learned of at least three people I know who have started the regimen, but didn't complete it.

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Jul 26, 2010)

I wouldn't worry all that much about your current fitness level.  If you watch the current infomercial, they've had some pretty unfit people try it.  When I started, I was certainly not in the shape I thought I should be.

Throughout, Tony constantly talks about adapting the exercise.  For instance, during Plyometrics, there is someone doing it at low impact so you can see a less intense version.

There are lots of push ups, don't be macho, do some regular and when you can't do those anymore, get on your knees.  He also stresses taking little breaks.  A lot of times, they give you a minute or even more for an exercise.  I'll push hard and get most of my numbers in the first 30 seconds.  Take 10 or 15 seconds to catch my breath, and then crank out 2 or 3 or 4 more reps.

It really is what you make of it.  It is just as much mental as it is physical.  And I will tell you now, if you try it, the first 2 days will absolutely wreck you.  No matter how crappy you feel, do the 3rd and 4th days, you'll be happy you did and will keep it up.  Don't quit.  Post here, Bullgrit and I will keep you going.


----------



## Matchstick (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm really leaning toward trying it for sure.  Right now I'm getting some analysis done on my shoulder, where I think I have a rotator cuff problem.  Once I get that out of the way I think I'm heading toward trying P90x or something like it.

I really want to keep the positive momentum that started with my weight loss going.  I'm trying very hard to make some positive changes for myself, not that my life was even close to bad before, but if I can be better, why not?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 27, 2010)

I've watched the P90x vids for a few years now and come so close to getting in on it. I've never been truly let go, but I miss being that fit. But I worry about the cost of the program *plus* the cost of the equipment. The equipment more so.


----------



## Joker (Jul 27, 2010)

Eric Anondson said:


> I've watched the P90x vids for a few years now and come so close to getting in on it. I've never been truly let go, but I miss being that fit. But I worry about the cost of the program *plus* the cost of the equipment. The equipment more so.




There is nothing the program does for you that you can't do with regular body-weight exercises and a pull up bar alongside a strict diet.  All it requires is determination and perseverance.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 27, 2010)

> There is nothing the program does for you that you can't do with regular body-weight exercises and a pull up bar alongside a strict diet.



Well, for me, the program gave me the guidance, instruction, and an exact routine (exercise and diet) to follow. There is a big difference and gap between:

"Go to the gym and workout regularly, and eventually you'll get in shape."

vs.

"Here are the exact exercises to do, how to do them, in this order, with this regularity, and you'll get in shape in 90 days." (And your coach does them with you every time you play the DVD.)

I needed the exact guidance and push. Some people can do it with a "just go to the gym" goal. I can't/couldn't. I kind of get lost and slow at the gym.



			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> But I worry about the cost of the program plus the cost of the equipment. The equipment more so.



Depending on a person's financial situation, the cost of equipment can be a barrier or not. For me, I got my pull-up bar, dumbbell weights (bought as 1 or 2 pairs at a time over weeks), and floor mat from Target or Walmart. (They might be even cheaper at a second-hand store.) And that's really all the equipment I need.

Bullgrit


----------



## Joker (Jul 27, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Well, for me, the program gave me the guidance, instruction, and an exact routine (exercise and diet) to follow. There is a big difference and gap between:




I should have nuanced my statement.  The structure provided by the P90x program is one of its greatest strengths.  
I'm saying, however, that if you can create a schedule for yourself that you adhere to, getting yourself into shape and beyond costs next to nothing but time and effort.  Except of course, money to buy high fibre/protein/complex carb food and the proper amount vitamins and minerals.

By the way.  You can't call yourself truly hardcore until you have passed the Warrior Test:

500 bodyweight squats in 15 minutes.
100 push-ups.
20 pull-ups.
15 one legged squats per leg.
50 finger push-ups.
15 handstand push-ups.
5 minute plank.
30 second rest between exercises.

Enjoy .


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 27, 2010)

Joker said:
			
		

> Except of course, money to buy high fibre/protein/complex carb food and the proper amount vitamins and minerals.



Specialty food/supplements are not necessary. All my food comes from a normal grocery store. I eat normal food; I just make better choices on what I eat. The proper fiber/protein/carbs can be found in normal, inexpensive food.

Bullgrit


----------



## Joker (Jul 27, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Specialty food/supplements are not necessary. All my food comes from a normal grocery store. I eat normal food; I just make better choices on what I eat. The proper fiber/protein/carbs can be found in normal, inexpensive food.
> 
> Bullgrit




Same here.  But I need more of it.  I am now eating about twice as much as I did before I exercised while maintaining the same weight.


----------



## Matchstick (Jul 27, 2010)

Joker said:


> I should have nuanced my statement.  The structure provided by the P90x program is one of its greatest strengths.
> I'm saying, however, that if you can create a schedule for yourself that you adhere to, getting yourself into shape and beyond costs next to nothing but time and effort.  Except of course, money to buy high fibre/protein/complex carb food and the proper amount vitamins and minerals.
> 
> By the way.  You can't call yourself truly hardcore until you have passed the Warrior Test:
> ...




I have to have someone telling me what to do.  Well, I probably don't HAVE to have someone telling me what to do, but I know I'll do a lot better if there's someone there.  

I get caught between having someone live tell me what to do, but having to travel to a gym or something and being able to work out at home but without someone live pushing me to get it done (with possibly the DVD acting as a substitute).  I think I just need to win the lottery so I can hire a personal trainer to come out to the house.


----------



## Joker (Jul 27, 2010)

Matchstick said:


> I have to have someone telling me what to do.  Well, I probably don't HAVE to have someone telling me what to do, but I know I'll do a lot better if there's someone there.
> 
> I get caught between having someone live tell me what to do, but having to travel to a gym or something and being able to work out at home but without someone live pushing me to get it done (with possibly the DVD acting as a substitute).  I think I just need to win the lottery so I can hire a personal trainer to come out to the house.




Join the Marines.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 27, 2010)

Joker said:
			
		

> Same here. But I need more of it. I am now eating about twice as much as I did before I exercised while maintaining the same weight.



I'm probably eating about the same number of calories per day, but they're "better calories." (I ate quite a bit of calories during a day -- I like to eat.)

Are/were you thin trying to bulk up, or larger trying to slim down?



			
				Joker said:
			
		

> By the way. You can't call yourself truly hardcore until you have passed the Warrior Test:
> 
> 500 bodyweight squats in 15 minutes.
> 100 push-ups.
> ...



I doubt I could ever do those numbers for any one of those exercises. At 43 years old, I'm happy with feeling and looking good.

Bullgrit


----------



## Joker (Jul 27, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> I'm probably eating about the same number of calories per day, but they're "better calories." (I ate quite a bit of calories during a day -- I like to eat.)
> 
> Are/were you thin trying to bulk up, or larger trying to slim down?




I'm trying mostly to increase my explosive power and endurance.  My weight is unimportant but losing fat is a nice bonus.



Bullgrit said:


> I doubt I could ever do those numbers for any one of those exercises. At 43 years old, I'm happy with feeling and looking good.
> 
> Bullgrit




I'm not anywhere close to passing the test.  But when I do it for the first time I'll do the individual exercises separate, then with 10 minute breaks and slowly reducing the down time once a week.


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 13, 2010)

I just got the Insanity set this week. I've watched a couple of the DVDs to see what they're like -- oh wow! I'm excited by this challenge.

Is it just my bias, or are there more women in the class than men? I kind of like that.

I wonder if I'm in the norm for a guy, in that I prefer working out "with" a bunch of women instead of a bunch of men. I'm more hyped by seeing women do the same workouts than by seeing men do the workouts. I think it's more than just the eye candy, because watching women bend and stretch hasn't gotten me interested in the yoga.

Bullgrit


----------



## frog (Aug 15, 2010)

Finished a round of P90X and lost 30 lbs during it. Am currently taking a bit of time off from it. 

The sheer amount of food I was having to eat was killing my budget!!!


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 16, 2010)

frog said:
			
		

> The sheer amount of food I was having to eat was killing my budget!!!



Since others have mentioned this, I added up my food cost for an average day. I figure I'm eating upwards of $10 a day, plus whatever the dinner my wife cooks for the family costs.

This includes first breakfast, second breakfast, first lunch, second lunch, one or two snacks during the work day, and probably a snack after working out in the evening. I surely don't have a perfect diet, but it's good.

Since one meal out at a restaurant -- lunch or dinner -- easily costs $10 or more, I don't think my costs for food has gone up. Probably come down.

Bullgrit


----------



## renau1g (Aug 17, 2010)

So, is this good for toning muscles? I don't have any weight to lose, luckily, but I'd like to tone up a bit. I don't want to go to a gym (or the $'s) nor the desire for a monthly fee (besides my enworld membership ).


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 17, 2010)

It is not for toning up a little. It is for getting ripped. I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## Joker (Aug 17, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Since others have mentioned this, I added up my food cost for an average day. I figure I'm eating upwards of $10 a day, plus whatever the dinner my wife cooks for the family costs.
> 
> This includes first breakfast, second breakfast, first lunch, second lunch, one or two snacks during the work day, and probably a snack after working out in the evening. I surely don't have a perfect diet, but it's good.
> 
> ...




Yeah, but you keep the costs down by robbing old ladies when they leave the grocery store .


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 17, 2010)

renau1g said:
			
		

> So, is this good for toning muscles?



The silly answer: Does a Hummer get poor gas mileage?

The serious answer: Oh yeah.


			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> It is for getting ripped.



He's not exaggerating.

I didn't get ripped with P90X, but I'm convinced that's because I flubbed up the diet so much. I did get tone muscles, definitely. If you are already/naturally thin, I'd expect the rip to come easier. I'm not naturally thin, nor naturally fat, just over 40.



			
				Joker said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you keep the costs down by robbing old ladies when they leave the grocery store .



Honestly, I was just flexing my muscles to make them swoon. I didn't mean for them to drop their purses and run away in fear.

Bullgrit


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2010)

sorry, one more quick question. Does it need a lot of equipment? I have a couple 5 lb weights, but that's it.


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 19, 2010)

> Does it need a lot of equipment?



Here's what I needed:

Mat -- cushion for floor exercises (mostly the Ab Ripper X workout)
Pullup bar
Dumbbell pairs -- 5s, 10s, 15s, 20s, 25s; I did more reps for lean shape rather than heavier weights for bulk muscles; depending on how strong you are at the start, you might can wait on the heavier sizes for a few weeks until you "grow into" needing them

I bought all my equipment at Target or Walmart, so not real expensive, individually. But it can start to add up.

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Aug 20, 2010)

As someone who's completed this 3 times, I needed bigger dumbbells, I have 40s and could use 45s for some of the back exercises.  Some people prefer using bands and they can replace both dumbbells and the pull up bar.

A good pair of sneakers.

And a yoga block if you are not flexible, or very flexible.

Time and Commitment are the hardest parts.


----------



## jcayer (Aug 21, 2010)

*P90x Tips*

I was thinking about this thread while do Back and Biceps today and figured I should give a few tips.

1.  Tony and Shawn T(from Insanity) always talk about a recovery drink.  I did quite a bit of research into this since I didn't have the $ to buy their drink.  Turns out chocolate milk has the same proportions of protein/carbs as their drink.  I make a protein shake with milk, blueberries, and strawberries.  

2.  The mid set break.  DO IT.  Go till you can't anymore and then rest for 10 seconds.  Pick a time to come back in at and do 1 or 2 or 3 more.  In the same vein, for push ups, don't be embarrassed to get down on your knees to crank out a few more, this is how you get stronger.

3.  Write it down.  Tony always says it, do it.  Then next time, look at your sheet and strive for one more.  This is the best way to improve.

4.  The first 2 days are brutal.  Suck it up and do the next couple days.  Don't give up and don't put it off.

5.  Yoga.  It's long.  It's hard.  Suck it up, focus, and by the third or fourth time, you'll start to get it and really show improvement.  I'm far more flexible than I've ever been.  At a minimum, do the first 50 minutes, which is the hard stuff.

I'm finishing my third round of this, so I do know what I'm doing.  I haven't lost weight because I haven't modified my diet.  Diet is 90% of weight loss.  But at the same time, I'm a gorilla, still can't do pull ups, so don't be put off by that.

If you have the time, watch each video before doing it and try out some of the moves.  It will make it much easier the first time you do it for real.

Enjoy, it's a great ride.  And if you need motivation, post back here.  Bullgrit and I will do our best to prop you up.  I think he said he's 40 and I'm 37, so you don't have to be 25 to do this.


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 23, 2010)

jcayer said:
			
		

> 1. Tony and Shawn T(from Insanity) always talk about a recovery drink. I did quite a bit of research into this since I didn't have the $ to buy their drink. Turns out chocolate milk has the same proportions of protein/carbs as their drink. I make a protein shake with milk, blueberries, and strawberries.



Yep, I discovered that, too. (Low fat chocolate milk.) The hard part is not drinking more than the 8 oz -- I love chocolate milk.



> 2. The mid set break. DO IT. Go till you can't anymore and then rest for 10 seconds. Pick a time to come back in at and do 1 or 2 or 3 more. In the same vein, for push ups, don't be embarrassed to get down on your knees to crank out a few more, this is how you get stronger.



Yep. A couple more push-ups on your knees is better than no more push-ups at all.



> 3. Write it down. Tony always says it, do it. Then next time, look at your sheet and strive for one more. This is the best way to improve.



Yep. You need to know when to up your weights before you start the lift. If you wrote it down last time, and look at your sheet again before this time, you know.



> 4. The first 2 days are brutal. Suck it up and do the next couple days. Don't give up and don't put it off.



Plyo is the second day's workout. It can scare the hell out of you coming that early in the regimen.



> 5. Yoga. It's long. It's hard. Suck it up, focus, and by the third or fourth time, you'll start to get it and really show improvement. I'm far more flexible than I've ever been. At a minimum, do the first 50 minutes, which is the hard stuff.



embarrassed mumble



> still can't do pull ups, so don't be put off by that.



I never improved past 2 or 3 pull ups at at time, and it's weird. I just could not get myself up there. I ended up always using a chair to support a little of my weight. Then I could go up to 8-10 pull ups. I'm actually kind of relieved to see you say you can't do pull ups either.



> I think he said he's 40 and I'm 37, so you don't have to be 25 to do this.



I'm 43. And I was not a big fitness kind of guy before starting P90X. And now I've started Insanity -- Total Bullgrit

Bullgrit


----------



## renau1g (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will likely not be starting until the new year, as we have a little one on the way in Oct. so my wife also wants to get in on it and will need time to recover from surgery.  We figured that around 4-5 months baby will be sleeping a bit more so we will have the time to do the workout.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## jcayer (Aug 24, 2010)

Please do.

Bulgrit, how goes Insanity?  I did a round, but it didn't suit me.  Not maintainable.

On the other side of the coin, there was a guy selling P90x on QVC this morning.  He's the bald guy in the P90x+ videos.  He was in his 20th round of P90x!


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 26, 2010)

jcayer said:
			
		

> Bulgrit, how goes Insanity?



First week was great. But I've been sick this week. *sigh* Went to the doc today -- got meds for a sinus infection.

I think tonight I'll do the old P90X Cardio X routine and see how I do. Maybe tomorrow night I can get back into Insanity proper -- I will get back into it, I just need to be fully recooperated.

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a long haul.  Be sure you're healthy because your body won't have much leftover with to get better.


----------



## Matthan (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm 60 days in to Power 90 and I'm strongly considering stepping up to P90X when I'm done.  From what I've done so far, I would encourage this program to people that haven't done a program before.  I had never really worked out.  I wasn't really fat (though marriage was starting to build my spare tire), but I never had done any kind of dedicated exercise program.  The original Power 90 is good as an introduction.  From what I've seen of P90X, there can be a lot of modification during the early going if you aren't ready for that level.  To me, I knew that would frustrate me.  Power 90 has a more accessible level.  The other upside is that if you're intimidated by equipment costs, Power 90 comes with exercise bands and doesn't require a pull up bar.  I will say that I started seeing more improvement when I moved from the bands to the weights though.  I think the consistent resistance of the weights has helped my strength training.  The daily length is also a little shorter.  Each workout is under an hour instead of an hour and a half.

For results, I've lost 12 pounds since beginning and moved to a generally healthier diet.  I didn't take exhaustive measurements beforehand and wish I did.  The program recommends it so do it.  I do know that I have lost 3 inches from my waist.

I just wanted to share my experience for those of you who were looking into P90X.  I'm looking forward to the added challenge in another month.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am going to be starting with Power 90 as well.  I bought it a few years ago, but never did it, and now that I have a daughter and I am at the worst weight I have ever been at, I would need something to "get me started".  

I also am about 9months out from a distal bicep tendon rupture on Dec 31st, not the one that attaches to your shoulder like Brett Favre had, but the tendon that attaches to your forearm.  It's a longer recovery, but my doc says I can now start doing heavier curls, pushups and other bicep intensive activities.


----------



## Bullgrit (Nov 15, 2010)

Update (with new pics) on my blog:
Total Bullgrit

One and a half rounds of P90X, and then a round of Insanity.

Insanity is brutal.

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Nov 15, 2010)

Well done and looking good.
Congrats on finishing Insanity.  It's much harder mentally than P90x, at least for me.  I found the workouts a little too repetitive.
I did warn you how hard it was months ago in this very thread.

So what's next?
I'm killing some time do some of the one on one videos.  I'll be heading back to P90x soon.  Maybe I'll actually eat right this time.


----------



## Chairman7w (Nov 19, 2010)

P90X is DEFINITELY the real deal!  I'm in my third week of Round two and the first 90 for me was amazing.  

It’s been a wonderful success, in every measureable way. My weight, my muscles, my inches, my stamina, my confidence… EVERYTHING has improved!

When I started, I was about 173 lbs, when I finished, I’m now 160 lbs. (Note: I WAS 190, but lost a lot of weight prior to starting the program)

My waist was 36”. Now it’s 31”

When I started, I could do about 40 pushups. (Total, I don’t mean in a row!) When I finished, I was doing 180 pushups in a routine (12 sets of 15)

I couldn’t do A one-armed pushup. Now I can do 5 per side. (maybe more?)

When I started, the first time I did Ab Ripper X, I could only do about 10 counts of each 25-count set. And could NOT get up after finishing the routine. Literally, could NOT get up! When I finished P90X, I was blasting through ALL of Ab Ripper X, NO breaks, doing 30 of some of them, and finishing with 60 of the Mason Twists.

When I started, I was an out-of-shape fat guy. When I finished, I’m in the best shape of my life at 44.

You can’t beat that.


----------



## Bullgrit (Nov 19, 2010)

Congratulations Chairman7w. Good work. 

jcayer, you were very right about the intensity of Insanity. Oh my God! 

I'm now going to continue with P90X, but just every other day, (3 days a week instead of 6), to maintain. I think I can keep that up for the rest of my life. 

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Nov 19, 2010)

Nicely done Chairman.
Bullgrit, consider taking a look at some of the Tony Horton one on one videos.  More of the same, but at least there is some variety.

I'm looking forward to starting up my 4th round of P90x.  This time, I need to focus more on my diet.  In the past, I've shown great fitness strides, but minimal weightless.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 26, 2011)

So how goes everyone's exercise regimens? Still on the path?

I'm still maintaining my fitness level. I just turned 44 years old, and I'm in better fitness and health than I was at 24 years. My maintained results: Forty-four Caliber  Total Bullgrit 

Anyone started a good workout routine since this thread fell off the front page?

Chairman7w -- how did you get the P90X shirt?

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Jul 27, 2011)

I finished round 4 and then had to take a break.  Mentally it was just too hard to get up every morning and workout.
I recently picked up Supreme 90, it's a cheap P90x copy.
You can read my overall impression of it here:
Josh's Fitness Blog: P90x vs Supreme 90 Day

And my review of the first workout here:
Josh's Fitness Blog: Supreme 90 - Chest and Back Review

I am anxious to see what P90x2 holds.  Supposedly out before the end of the year.


----------



## Argyle King (Jul 29, 2011)

How well does it work for putting on weight?  

A lot of programs are designed to slim down -which is good.  However, for me, I'm looking to put back on some of the mass I had when I was active duty military.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 29, 2011)

Johnny3D3D said:


> How well does it work for putting on weight?



Along with Cross fit, P90x is popular among active duty military today for exactly this reason.


----------



## Jack7 (Jul 30, 2011)

> One and a half rounds of P90X, and then a round of  Insanity.
> 
> Insanity is brutal.



 
Which do you prefer, P90X or Insanity? I've yet to  try Insanity. It looks pretty good.





> Anyone started a good workout routine since this thread fell off the front  page?



 I've done P90X and continue to do so, but really  I've modified it to suit my previous back and other injuries and integrated it  with my own exercise, my PT training, and weight lifting programs. That has  worked out really well.

About two moths ago I developed a Paramilitary  Training Program  just for myself that covers  every day of the work week and trains for a lot of different types of  activities. Sort of like cross training for paramilitary purpose. 

I get up and run or cycle (because running  sometimes hurts my back and I like to cycle) in the morning (5 days a week), do  a modified P90X at lunch (3 days a week) and my PTP either before dinner or  after nightfall (5 days a week). On weekends I just relax and recover. All of my  exercise programs are basically geared to the Fartlek method or to staggered  intensity training.

Today I went to give blood and was told by the  nurse I had near perfect blood pressure. I asked her if she meant for my age and  she told me for just about any age. And I was told that form what she could see  on initial tests my blood seemed very healthy. (I take a lot of supplements  though and drink a vitamin and mineral and herbal solution I invented myself.)  And I've kept to my diet.

So overall I'm pleased with my health and weight  (down to 175) and strength. Can't run or cut directions quickly like I used to,  but I've had a lot of injuries. So for my age, not bad I guess.

Congratulations to everyone else improving their  health and fitness.





> A lot of programs are designed to slim down -which is good. However, for  me, I'm looking to put back on some of the mass I had when I was active duty  military.



 
You're probably gonna wanna modify your/the diet as  well.


----------



## theT0rmented (Jul 30, 2011)

I did the P90X program with my wife last winter (February - April). It's a great program. I didn't follow the meal plan too precisely, though I cut alcohol and watched what I ate. I only lost a couple of pounds, but lost 2.5 inches off my waist (I'm not a big guy). I'm actually starting to have abs! 

Has anybody seen the preview of P90X2 on beachbody.com? It comes out this fall, and seems pretty extreme.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 30, 2011)

> Which do you prefer, P90X or Insanity? I've yet to try Insanity. It looks pretty good.



I prefer P90X. For one, P90X is a well-rounded system. It's strength training as well as cardio. And its cardio routines are at a pace that I like. It will build muscle and burn fat.

Insanity is all cardio, and at a pace beyond the extreme. (When all the performers *and* the coach fall to the floor after the workout, it's over the top.) I'm proud to be able to say that I completed the Insanity program, but I would never do it again. I do occasionally do one of the DVDs as a change up from the P90X that I've been doing for over a year, but it's almost more of a punishment than a workout.

You know how you can get a good, "high" feeling from a strong workout? I get that with P90X. With Insanity, you push beyond that and into the just completely exhausted state. But Insanity will burn the fat off fast. Although it does not build any muscle.

Bullgrit


----------



## Jack7 (Jul 30, 2011)

> You know how you can get a good, "high" feeling from a strong workout? I  get that with P90X. With Insanity, you push beyond that and into the  just completely exhausted state. But Insanity will burn the fat off  fast. Although it does not build any muscle.




Thanks. I'm probably too old for that as a continuous work out program. However it might be nice to incorporate that into my other training programs, as you said, as an occasional workout strategy.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 31, 2011)

> I'm probably too old for that as a continuous work out program.



Yeah, it's telling when all the participants in the videos (about a dozen in each) are all in their 20s, and very fit. There is one "token" 40 year old in a couple of the vids, but she's not in many. And very few of the 20-somethings can actually go the entire workout without taking a break. (None of the guys can make it through, but a couple of the girls do.)

Bullgrit


----------



## jcayer (Aug 1, 2011)

Bullgrit,
    I have the exact same sentiment regarding Insanity.  I'm 38, I've done it, and won't do it again.  It's just too much beating on my body.  I did it after 2 rounds of P90x and was afraid my knees wouldn't be particularly happy.  Surprisingly, they held up, but I could not have done another month.
    I'm changing pace a little with Supreme 90 Day now.  It's a 90 day workout similar to P90x.  So far, I don't think it's as hard as P90x, and it isn't quite as well rounded.  But it's a nice change and the workouts are typically 45 minutes.  You can pick it up at Bed, Bath, and Beyond for $20....don't buy from the company online.  From the reviews I've read, they rob you blind.  Here's my blog for those wanting a review of some of the workouts.  Josh's Fitness Blog
    I am looking at another round of P90x and by then, P90x2 will be out.
Josh


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 4, 2011)

Matthan said:


> I'm 60 days in to Power 90 and I'm strongly considering stepping up to P90X when I'm done.  From what I've done so far, I would encourage this program to people that haven't done a program before.






catsclaw227 said:


> I am going to be starting with Power 90 as well.  I bought it a few years ago, but never did it, and now that I have a daughter and I am at the worst weight I have ever been at, I would need something to "get me started".




I'm kind of in the same sort of situation...  I had several years where I was riding my bicycle to and from work (~12 miles round trip) every day all year round.  Crashes and bad weather induced me to give up.  I've never done  a real exercise regimen, and need to get back into shape something awful.

This thread got me looking at P90X, but maybe I'll give Power 90 a shot first.


----------



## Kzach (Aug 11, 2011)

For someone who is relatively unfit and has no access to equipment, is P90X any good for weightloss?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 11, 2011)

Kzach said:


> For someone who is relatively unfit and has no access to equipment, is P90X any good for weightloss?



Sticking to the diet is what helps the weight loss, otherwise you pretty just build up muscle.


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 11, 2011)

Kzach said:
			
		

> For someone who is relatively unfit and has no access to equipment, is P90X any good for weightloss?





			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Sticking to the diet is what helps the weight loss, otherwise you pretty just build up muscle.



With a couple rounds of P90X and one round of Insanity, I lost 45 pounds. (I never thought I had 45 pounds of fat to loose -- I thought 10-15 only.)

As for unfit and no access to equipment:

P90X is extreme. It's not called X just for marketing. It really is hard. I was not truly fit at the time I started it, but I wasn't terribly unfit. No gut fat hanging over my belt, never smoked, etc.

You'll need a pull-up bar and dumbbells -- probably start with 10s, 15s, 20s. And a floor mat for cushion when doing the ab exercises lying on the floor.

I've met people who have started and given up on P90X, and I've come to think that a major component to getting through it is the mental attitude. It may sound corny, but really, I think you have to start it with the intent to succeed, not just "I'll try it." Then, regardless of one's beginning fitness, it works. I'd say don't even buy it unless you can honestly promise/guarantee yourself that you will complete it.

I blogged about my progress through the program: Workouts  Total Bullgrit
As normal for blogs, that top post is the latest, and goes back in time down the page. And warning if it matters: photos of shirtless middle-aged man.

Also check out jcayer's blog, (link in above post).

Bullgrit


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 11, 2011)

Kzach said:


> For someone who is relatively unfit and has no access to equipment, is P90X any good for weightloss?




I was lucky enough to find the book and all the DVDs at my local public library...  I checked out the book and the first few DVDs just to take a look and get a feel for it.

The program, apparently, has three different possible schedules for the 90-day workout...  The classic, standard version.  A doubled-up version that adds an extra workout each day for super-fast, killer muscle building.  And a third weight-loss schedule that's heavier on the aerobics and other calorie-burning exercises.

Note that P90X aims to build a lot of muscle, so you may not see as much weight-loss as you might expect...  Muscle is much more dense than fat.  Though program pays attention to that, though, and encourages you to track your progress using photos and body measurements (waist, hips, chest, biceps, etc.), instead.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 11, 2011)

Kzach said:


> For someone who is relatively unfit and has no access to equipment, is P90X any good for weightloss?




The #1 impediment to getting into and sticking with an exercise regiment is picking the wrong regimen.  If you start with one that's too tough, you'll get frustrated (or worse, hurt - I've had a friend bench himself for weeks trying to do p90X), give up, and feel bad about it.  That feeling bad tends to be a barrier to finding a new regimen that works for you.

P90X is not for beginners, and I'd not recommend it for folks who aren't already on the exercise bandwagon.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 13, 2011)

Just found this thread and wanted to chime in with my own experience with P90X. Absolutely love the program. I did a round a year ago spring and dropped from 245 to 205 (I'm 5'11 for reference) and 4 pant sizes (42 down to 36) and I didn't follow the diet as suggested in the book. After I was done I started running on and off until this past July when I ended up ripping a tendon in my calf. 

P90X was the best thing I could have ever done for my life at the time. It changed my entire outlook and gave me a sense of the importance of health and diet.

Even with the weight loss I didn't reach my own personal goal. I'm actually about to start my second round coming up in September hoping to finish before the New Year, this time following the diet strictly.


----------



## Kzach (Aug 13, 2011)

After some research there's no way I can complete a P90x program with my leg injury.

But that's ok 'cause a new housemate just moved in and his job is personal trainer


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 21, 2012)

*Revisiting the topic*

It's been almost 1 year since we last talked about this, and over 2 years since the thread was started. How has everyone who was doing an extreme regimen been doing? Still keeping it up? Working harder? Maintaining? Trying something new?

How about other folks? Anyone else gotten into something like this?

For myself, I just turned 45 years old, and I'm still doing P90X, a little Insanity, some Body Revolution, and I've just started running a couple times a week. In my recent birthday post on my blog, I show a picture of my body -- if you're interested to see my results, check it out. (I won't post it here, because maybe not everyone wants to see the bare torso of a middle-aged geek. I don't have the sense of decency to keep my clothes on like Chairman7w 

So, how's your fitness coming along? Anyone new to the cult?

I'm still struggling with maintaining a proper diet. It's so hard to eat right.

Bullgrit


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jul 21, 2012)

I wasn't happy with my body though no one would have told me I was overweight. I still hated taking my shirt of in public because I was pale and pudgy. P90x and crossfit tempted me with all of the testimonials. I got as far as friends lending me their p90x DVDs.

But just as I was about to make my leap and start doing it, I had been scared into changing my eating habits. I started seeing my waist shrink and my belt move a notch. Did more reading around fine tuning what was working and fell into something pretty identical to the Paleo/Primal diet, kind of strict about it 80/20.

I shed 35 lbs in 9 months with zero exercise (and maintaining a full 10 months more now after hitting this level). My GERD stopped. My headaches stopped. I stopped snoring. My back aches stopped. Mental fog is gone and I have energy all day long. Plus I never get hungry immediately after eating, I can easily go 14-18 hours without eating and not be ravenously hungry. I couldn't have ever tried intermittent fasting before the change in diet, now I willingly IF 2-4x a week.

I don't see much of a need for me to try P90x to hit the weight loss target anymore, diet alone did it for me. I certainly don't need the spike to my cortisol levels it would almost assuredly bring. I might revisit P90x to mine it for a strength routine I could do 2-3x per week for 30 minutes. I'm also looking to MovNat as an option.

[edit] Excellent photo of the progress! Congrats!


----------



## Umbran (Jul 21, 2012)

Bullgrit said:


> How about other folks? Anyone else gotten into something like this?




Nothing nearly so extreme.  But... something.

Back in the late autumn, if I recall the timing correctly, my wife and I read about the "Run for Your Lives".  Basically, a 5k run, with some obstacles, and zombies.  

It sounded fun, but really, I wasn't in any condition to run 5k.  But, a three mile run should be within reach, darn it!  With the assist of a membership at a nearby University gym (with its indoor track), and I started doing "Couch to 5K".

We didn't do it at its suggested 8 week program.  We doubled it, doing each week twice.  And, we had an unfortunate break in there where my wife got dreadfully ill and I got a nasty cold in January, that set us back.  But, we had the time.  And, with this program, other than the time of illness, I *never* hit a workout I couldn't finish.  Sometimes I thought I was going to fail, but I always managed to make it.

So, I hit my original goal: be able to keep a jogging stride for a half-hour.  I can do that reliably, without strain, or feeling wiped out afterwards.  I noticed only a slight shrinking of my waistline, and I don't think I actually lost any weight.  But, honestly, my blood pressure being lower is far more important than exactly which notch I'm using on my belt.

Now, I have a new goal, which is in many ways more ambitous:  Jog for a half-hour, covering a total of three miles (so, three ten-minute miles).  I've been set back by lower-back muscle strain, but I'm about ready to get back on the wagon.


----------



## Chairman7w (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Bulgrit, long time no talk!  I checked out your blog - great job man!  I have a six-pack too, it's just hidden behind my belly!  LOL  It's funny, I am in great shape, and have a great core, but just not willing to invest the discipline (eating) to lose that last bit around my gut, and on my sides just under my armpits.  Those two trouble spots are about 60-days away with SERIOUS carb/protein/calorie tracking, and right now, the priority just isn't there for me.  

Don't know exactly where I ever left off with updates, but for those wondering, I did P90X twice, did Insanity, and did Insanity Asylum (which I really liked).  But haven't done an organized program in a year.

I've been maintaining, staying in shape.  I play hoop (full court runnin' ball) several times a week with my 19yr old son and his friends, and I've been doing weights 2-3 times a week.  Nothing like P90X intensity, but a nice variety of whole body routines to maintain.  

My eating isn't so good, I've been trying to clean that up.  But I'm maintaining a good weight (175 or so) and I've got good strength and wind - all that a healthy 46 yr old needs.  

However....  I DID just recently pick up the Tapout XT workout program and I think I'm going to give that a go.  It looks very cool.

I'll keep you informed.



Bullgrit said:


> It's been almost 1 year since we last talked about this, and over 2 years since the thread was started. How has everyone who was doing an extreme regimen been doing? Still keeping it up? Working harder? Maintaining? Trying something new?
> 
> How about other folks? Anyone else gotten into something like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 23, 2012)

Umbran said:
			
		

> So, I hit my original goal: be able to keep a jogging stride for a half-hour. I can do that reliably, without strain, or feeling wiped out afterwards.



I'm surprised at how hard running/jogging is. I think the pounding is harder with running than with the exercises in the regimens I've done. And with the exercises, it's easy to just stop for a few seconds to catch breath or rest the muscles, and then start again. With running, it looks kind of pathetic to stop on the sidewalk/road/trail with your hands on your knees, gasping for air, as people walk or run past you.

So while running, instead of stopping completely, I'll slow to a walk. But sometimes I find myself walking longer than I should, and it's so hard to speed back up. Running is surprisingly hard even after succeeding with the various extreme exercise regimens.

Bullgrit


----------



## Umbran (Jul 23, 2012)

Bullgrit said:


> I'm surprised at how hard running/jogging is. I think the pounding is harder with running than with the exercises in the regimens I've done.




Oddly, I've not had any injuries from the higher impact.  Not so much as a twinge.



> With running, it looks kind of pathetic to stop on the sidewalk/road/trail with your hands on your knees, gasping for air, as people walk or run past you.
> 
> So while running, instead of stopping completely, I'll slow to a walk. But sometimes I find myself walking longer than I should, and it's so hard to speed back up. Running is surprisingly hard even after succeeding with the various extreme exercise regimens.




It is a little odd, yes, and I think it may well ahve to do with how continuous and unrelenting the oxygen need is.  My wife is far, far more fit than I.  Before we started training, she was doing workouts of various forms several times a week.  But she had more trouble keeping her breath in running than I did.

"Couch to 5K" takes an approach like you suggest.  It is "interval training" - you do *not* just start trying to run for a half hour straight.  The first days it is more like, "Run one minute, walk 2 minutes.  Repeat for 24 minutes."  They lengthen the intervals, then reduce the walks, until eventually you're running for a half hour.  

Much of the trick of running is pacing, honestly.  Most people apparently start out *running*, pretty flat out.  Then, as you describe, they wind up having to stop and gasp for breath.  When starting out, you want to jog more than run - keeping your heart rate and respiration elevated, but not blowing yourself out.  Blowing out is not good exercise.  Keeping a sustainable pace is.

I had the odd experience yesterday of going back to running after being off for nearly two weeks.  I'd expected it to be harder, and for some reason it wasn't.  Not only wasn't harder, but I was doing my laps 10 seconds faster than before the break.  Mind you, I was running at a different time of day (mid-afternoon, rather than evening-time), I was well and truly warmed up, and such.  But still, 10 seconds shaved off every lap for a half hour is significant.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 24, 2012)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Oddly, I've not had any injuries from the higher impact. Not so much as a twinge.



Unfortunately, I have pretty severe arthritis in my lower back, so I have to be very careful and deliberate with high impact exercise. For a pic of what pain looks like in an MRI: 
Forty-four Caliber  Total Bullgrit - dad blog & dad t-shirts



			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> I had the odd experience yesterday of going back to running after being off for nearly two weeks. I'd expected it to be harder, and for some reason it wasn't. Not only wasn't harder, but I was doing my laps 10 seconds faster than before the break. Mind you, I was running at a different time of day (mid-afternoon, rather than evening-time), I was well and truly warmed up, and such. But still, 10 seconds shaved off every lap for a half hour is significant.



I've found something similar when I've been off my regimen for a week or so. I figure it's something about letting the body fully recover. After a month or three of hard working, the body is in danger of "breaking." Giving it some time to heal up, and it's better than new.

So, did you do the Run for Your Life, yet? If not, when will you do it? I'd like to read a report, because I've been considering doing a challenge run, myself.

Bullgrit


----------

